# 2008 A4 Satellite Module.



## osag52 (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys i need help! does it really matter what part number you get for the A4 satellite. 








For instance, i am watching 1 on ebay that is part number 8E0 035 593 F and 8E0 035 593 H. I dont have NAV, but i do have TPMS. will this make a diference. Thanks


----------



## Necktie (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: 2008 A4 Satellite Module. (osag52)*

Osag,
On another forum I've read that someone installed P/N# 8E0 035 593 H in their 2008 A3 and it worked fine, however I can't confirm it to be true. The only problem they did mentioned was that the steering control's left scroll wheel only changed channels within a catagory. I too would like to know for sure if it can be done, b/c I also plan on buying a Sirius Receiver for my 2008 A4. I do not have a navigation system and just want to listen to Sirius radio. Have you found any more info?

_Modified by Necktie at 8:28 AM 3/15/2008_


_Modified by Necktie at 8:31 AM 3/15/2008_


----------



## osag52 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: 2008 A4 Satellite Module. (Necktie)*

none yet


----------

